# Flash-Websites



## corona (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
kennt jemand gute Flash-Sites? Oder es gibt doch auch so Seiten wo die besten Flash-Sites prämiert sind, oder? Kennt jemand die Adresse?

Will eine Flash-Site erstellen und mich davor etwas "inspirieren" lassen  

thanx


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juli 2005)

Besuche mal http://www.wellvetted.com/ (... dann links auf "Member"). Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es alles Flashseiten sind, aber einen Blick ist es wert.


----------



## versuch13 (28. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht findes du auch hier was http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials174917.html


 Oder hier:

http://www.pixelmakers.com.br/

http://www.favoritewebsiteawards.com/


 Gruß


----------



## rundes kipfal (29. Juli 2005)

Auf die schnelle fallen mir Flash-Sites ein, die ich persönlich echt genial finde:

http://www.billybussey.com/highband.html
http://www.derbauer.de/


----------



## thecamillo (29. Juli 2005)

Hi, ich kenn da ne Webagency aus den USA die http://www.2advanced.com
Deren Flashwebsites sind echt der Hammer.

Für Beispiele und diverse andere Dinge kann ich dir die Seite http://www.flashkit.com empfehlen.

cu thecamillo


----------



## corona (29. Juli 2005)

wow. danke erst mal an alle für die netten links. vor allem an die ganzen portale, die gute flash-sites auflisten.

da habe ich heute sachen gesehen: wow! ob ich so was wohl auch eines Tages hinkriege?

auf jeden Fall: Danke noch mal


----------

